# Your first kiss?



## Phantom (Mar 6, 2011)

Apparently its some sort of rite of passage, so was yours anything super special or romantic?



Hmm mine I remember was really cute, but the guy was a real jerk who I broke up with in the same month. It was around Christmas and he took me to the MOA (Minnesota talk for that big mall over there called the Mall of America that's just 'the mall') to Build-A-Bear Workshop where he made me a teddy bear, they make you kiss this little heart thing and he kissed me first, then kissed the heart and put it in the bear. It was sweet, too bad the guy ended up being a real arse.


----------



## Flora (Mar 6, 2011)

My moron of a boyfriend-who-wasn't-my-boyfriend-until-a-week-later kissed me when we were watching a movie. Cue Flora's "WHAT-THE FUCK *freakout*"

...and then he broke up with me last friday! and now he regrets it!


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Mar 6, 2011)

I would tell you the story but I am unable to remember the future.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 6, 2011)

My current boyfriend was my first kiss! D'aww, I am so dorky. It was the same day he told me that he liked me, actually - we went to his house (because we were cuddling for like, ten minutes at the top of my street where he'd usually leave me because being beaten to death by the old people in my street isn't very likely so we were like '... yeah let's go'), and we were play-wrestling in his room and he just sort of pinned me down and kissed me and I was like :3c and all tingly and stuff and he was smiling like crazy, it was so cute!!

HE WAS SO MUCH CUTER BACK THEN. Nah, kidding. Jordan is eternally adorable, but that was one of his cuter moments.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 6, 2011)

Not yet.


----------



## Aisling (Mar 6, 2011)

I tried to kiss Vixie on the cheek and she turned her head >:!

Um yeah


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 6, 2011)

Sadly, none yet. I haven't even had a girlfriend.

;-;


----------



## shiny jiggly (Mar 6, 2011)

I was like, 8 or something and it was my dad's ex-ex-ex-girlfriend's son who I kissed. We were bored and wanted to know what it was like. It was disgusting because he had been eating peanut M&M's right before. We also melted some plastic alien toys with a lighter a couple minutes later. 
Obviously he's wasn't, still isn't, and never will be my boyfriend (not that I care much about him. He already collects girlfriends like holographic trading cards!)


----------



## Silver (Mar 6, 2011)

Cap'n Sofa said:


> I would tell you the story but I am unable to remember the future.


^This. It speaks. Of the trrruuuttthhh. Not even a boyfriend yet :P But I have found I flirt with boys a lot.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Mar 6, 2011)

Happened tonight. He asked me to be his girlfriend and then asked to kiss me. It was quick and kind of wet and I think I got a little bit of his spit in my mouth (first 1/2 open mouth kiss?), but it was sweet. I was pretty nervous because I'd never been that physically close to a person before. Like a few seconds later, my dad arrived, so it's lucky we did it then so we weren't _awkwardly interrupted_.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 6, 2011)

It really upsets me that I don't remember my first kiss but my ex-boyfriend does!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 6, 2011)

I've never been kissed or in a relationship. Unless you count the two times where these boys kissed me and then ran away. But I don't count that because it was random and I didn't know them. Both times, I didn't realize what the hell happened until like five minutes later.


----------



## Furiianda (Mar 6, 2011)

Applejack said:


> My current boyfriend was my first kiss! D'aww, I am so dorky.


Same here! But it's not dorky, it's _cool._ 
Man it was like the most awkward thing ever. Or... maybe the second. The first being when he just hugged me (for the first time) all of a sudden. Much the same! Ahaha.
This reminds me of a couple years back when some other chicks at school were saying to everyone in class "Ewww, did you know when you kiss a guy the germs remain in your mouth for up to two weeks??" and then the one about exchanging hundreds of bacteria colonies every second or something... but that totally doesn't bother me. Tongues are like the best muscle ever! Right?!


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Mar 6, 2011)

Ahaha, last year. I remember. My dorky PDA and constantly cuddling and kissing her on the cheek. Then one day, I somehow managed to miss her cheek and got her lips in a really sloppy and embarrassing first kiss. Our friends still haven't let it go, even though we're not together anymore D:


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Mar 6, 2011)

FOREVER ALONE


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 6, 2011)

Crazy Linoone said:


> FOREVER ALONE


----------



## Harlequin (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not even sure if mine _counts_! My first kiss was relatively recently (two years ago? three? I'm not sure any more) and it wasn't in the context of a relationship or even sexy times of any kind (that came way before kisses). We were at an after party after someone's birthday party and for some reason we were playing drinking games and dares and stuff, and I eventually had to kiss this guy.

He kissed back. It was icky so I bit his tongue. 

... then he kissed me again.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 6, 2011)

My first proper kiss happened... what... almost 2 years ago with my current girlfriend. We met at this festival we had agreed to go to together and it was already basically in the air. But at some point when nobody was really looking we just did it. Yeah, there's 20000 people around but in that crowd a single kiss doesn't get noticed, haha...


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 6, 2011)

Crazy Linoone said:


> FOREVER ALONE


This. I only had my first _hug_ last year.


----------



## Pwnemon (Mar 6, 2011)

Crazy Linoone said:


> FOREVER ALONE


Hugs are for lucky bastards.

Actually I think I have been hugged by my crush but in a totally non-romantic kind of way, this was before she knew I liked her.


----------



## Minish (Mar 6, 2011)

It was with my ex-girlfriend (so, last year). We had already been going out three weeks and everyone kept pressuring us to do it because ~somehow~ all our friends knew this scintillating fact about our relationship. We were in my living room and she just sort of ... leaned in. And it was nice but unexpected. Then I was overwhelmed and cried but we kissed some more and it was okay.

:D


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 6, 2011)

My ex.

On the bus.

Yuck.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 6, 2011)

Some random kiss with my crush in like, sixth grade he was all 'Okay I better make this quick *kiss*' on the lips and I wtf'ed at first.


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 6, 2011)

Mine was on the opening night of New Moon. Me and a huge group of friends and family (including my crush) went to go see the movie together. I picked my crush up at my friend's house then drove him to my aunt's house and then to the movie. We sat by each other like we didn't know each other. After I drove him back to my friend's house so he could go home it was cold and he was warming up his truck while I held him as we leaned against my car. My friends then got home and ran inside and after about a minute he just started making out with me. THEN he asked me out. Went out for 2 months before he tried to cheat on me with my best friend up north. First and last relationship so far. FOREVER ALONE


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't really remember my first, honestly. :P It was when Fluffy came to Iceland and I think after we got him at the airport we went to my room and kissed, or something. I think it was pretty weird.

My first kiss with Shadey was about five seconds after I told him I liked him, because he was sitting on my bed and I was standing somehow blurting out that I'd had a crush on him for ages and then he asked me to come over and we kissed. I don't quite remember the kiss itself there, either; mostly just the buildup to it.

Kisses are much more fun when you're practiced at them and can have fun with it, rather than all nervous and aaa.


----------



## Abwayax (Mar 6, 2011)

My first kiss was with my first girlfriend, in a public pool, with a bunch of people gawking at us.

I enjoyed it, not so sure about her.


----------



## Flareth (Mar 6, 2011)

Cap'n Sofa said:


> I would tell you the story but I am unable to remember the future.


This. Unless dreams count. xD

Never have had a boyfriend either so yeah....


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Mar 6, 2011)

> Kisses are much more fun when you're practiced at them and can have fun with it, rather than all nervous and aaa.


Hoping for this because if all kisses are like that it's kind of disappointing. :x
Then again I pretty much expected angels to cry so obviously I was being unrealistic.


----------



## Aisling (Mar 6, 2011)

... said:


> I pretty much expected angels to cry


Did you also expect him to jizz in his pants? Or is this a common phrase I've only ever heard in one other context
edit:


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah, I took it from "Jizzed in my Pants" because for some reason that one phrase was just stuck in my head. :x


----------



## Jolty (Mar 6, 2011)

mine was with my friend who also happens to be my ex 

I went to go visit her and when she found me waiting outside the station, we hugged, as expected and then she kissed me out of nowhere lmao
we're both awkward fucks so I wasn't expecting it at all
IT WAS NICE.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 6, 2011)

Crazy Linoone said:


> FOREVER ALONE


this
Never even been in a relationship yet. Oh well, I enjoy being single anyway.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## RavenMarkku (Mar 6, 2011)

...my first kiss was almost forced upon me by one of my exes.
I told her (EXTREMELY nervously) that I had liked her for a while and she sorta just pulled me by the shirt and kissed me.
i admit i had no clue what to do so i was like "oh god WHY" and yeah. It was decently enjoyable for my first one, I guess. o-o


----------



## Lili (Mar 6, 2011)

Mine was with a complete asshole who used me for sex and I regret it horribly.


----------



## PK (Mar 6, 2011)

Mine was with my current girlfriend, although it was waaay before we actually got together. We were thirteen years old and it took place on this little jungle gym thing in her backyard and our noses hit and it was awkward as hell.

ditto to what Butterfree said, it's way more fun once you get over the awkward


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 7, 2011)

Sweetie Belle said:


> Mine was with a complete asshole who used me for sex and I regret it horribly.


At age 14.

Uh.


----------



## ABCD (Mar 7, 2011)

The calm after a tickle war....


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 7, 2011)

Hasn't happened yet.

Mostly because girls don't like me (or if they do, they always manage to keep awfully quiet about it, because as far as I know there's only been one girl who ever liked me in that way... and she ended up being ultra-religious and kinda nuts, so that didn't work too well.  Well technically there were two, but one of them was someone I only knew online and lived 300 miles away, so I'd say that doesn't really count.)
Though the fact that I'm really nervous about that kind of thing and honestly don't even know _how_ to ask a girl out probably doesn't help...


----------



## Blazie (Mar 7, 2011)

None none none. I'd rather get it over with so I'd have more opportunities for roles because right now it's like 'uh, if this part has to kiss I'd rather not get it because I want my first kiss to be meaningful even if it completely sucks'. Buuut I wasn't even planning on dating anyone until long after high school so even though I now have a boyfriend I predict that my first kiss will be with some guy that I have to act with. ; ;

But that's okay because right now for me kissing = scary and embarrassing as heck. :D


----------



## Phantom (Mar 7, 2011)

Bachuru said:


> Kisses are much more fun when you're practiced at them and can have fun with it, rather than all nervous and aaa.




Haha, agreed. 


I think the first one is almost always kinda off you know?


----------



## Zeph (Mar 7, 2011)

October 2009, with some guy who cheated on me (with a girl, no less!) for pretty much the entirety of our relationship, heh.


----------



## Lil' Purple Bird (Mar 7, 2011)

I never hugged a boy until freshman year, and I have of yet to date. Really.

Besides, I'm saving my kisses until the wedding day :P. Whenever that will be...


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 7, 2011)

Lorem Ipsum said:


>









yeah um, still haven't had a first kiss.

there's no chance of meeting any girls atm, the only openly gay/bi guys at my school are all fugly/annoying/assholish/out of my league, and the one guy I have a bit of a crush on almost certainly isn't gay and I sure as hell don't want to potentially wreck our friendship by asking him directly.*

which is why I'm looking forward to uni, where consequences don't exist. :D

*which is a horrible shame because he:
a) shares a lot of my interests without being an obnoxious weeaboo
b) is the best of both worlds - absolutely cute, but a bit sporty at the same time
c) is brainy as fuck
d) hangs out with an interesting bunch of people, rather than just annoying posh boys
d) is 'on the market', so to speak


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Mar 7, 2011)

Chalk another one up to the "FOREVER ALONE" counter.


----------



## Glace (Mar 7, 2011)

Still waiting... though my crush shut me down T-T


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Mar 7, 2011)

Bachuru said:


> Kisses are much more fun when you're practiced at them and can have fun with it, rather than all nervous and aaa.


Ahaha this pretty much
unless you're like me and you're freakishly awkward 24/7 so that nervousness is still there no matter how good you get

but then, no matter what anyone says, I'm a shitty kisser anyways


----------



## MentheLapin (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm with the "FOREVER ALONE" guys.

guysguysguys let's set up a booth and sell kisses to TCoD members


----------



## Drella. ♥ (Mar 8, 2011)

Eeek, my first kiss that I remember was with a boy I reaaally liked, and he was moving. It was a few weeks before he moved and we were walking back to his house and talking, and I just kinda slowed down, mumbled his name then when he paused to ask what, I leaned in and kissed him. :3 He was very confused, even though he knew I liked him, and said it was oddly spontaneous for me, and I apologized, then he laughed and said it was fine and we were a bit awkward after that. o_o

My first kiss certainly isn't my *favorite* kiss, or anything...


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Mar 9, 2011)

FOREVER ALONE +1


----------



## Automata heart (Mar 9, 2011)

not yet. i'd settle for a hug, or even someone holding my hand. srsly? anyone?


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Mar 9, 2011)

I humbly offer e-hugs to anyone who wants one. Here you go. *hug*


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Mar 9, 2011)

Squornshellous Beta said:


> I humbly offer e-hugs to anyone who wants one. Here you go. *hug*


What she said :D


----------



## Pwnemon (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm forever E-alone.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Mar 9, 2011)

E-kisses to everyone as well!


----------



## Elliekat (Mar 9, 2011)

Not yet, although I'd like my first to be my friend who is straight so yeah :/

But I love love love hugs!


----------



## Miles101 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm scared to in fear that then, after the kiss, he/she will violate me.


----------



## Blazie (Mar 10, 2011)

You guys haven't hugged people? You're missing out on something great. Hugging doesn't have to be romantic! I hug pretty much everyone I'm close enough to, including a few guy friends.

Then again, some people just don't like hugs or aren't as open to them, so I guess it doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 10, 2011)

I haven't yet, but I have a special someone that I can hug whenever I want~

In a way, we're just friends, but we're more than friends.   It's complicated, I guess.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Mar 10, 2011)

I get hugged by my friend Akiko a lot. She hugs everybody though.


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 10, 2011)

My first kiss (and only kiss!) was with Kusari. <33333


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 10, 2011)

Blazie said:


> You guys haven't hugged people?


I haven't made physical contact with most humans except for family. (And the occasional handshake with a doctor or something like that.) So no hugging for me either, no.

I'd like more hugs, but they feel incredibly awkward.


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 10, 2011)

Astral Fencer Aqua said:


> What she said :D


...for a moment I was wondering what the innuendo was there.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 10, 2011)

Blazie said:


> You guys haven't hugged people? You're missing out on something great. Hugging doesn't have to be romantic! I hug pretty much everyone I'm close enough to, including a few guy friends.
> 
> Then again, some people just don't like hugs or aren't as open to them, so I guess it doesn't work for everyone.


well I love hugging and just physical intimacy in general whether romantic or not! but my friends, cool as they are with the whole broad spectrum of sexuality thing, get a bit uncomfortable about homosocial behaviour. which is fair enough I suppose.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 10, 2011)

My first kiss was when I was like seven because I was a very, uh, liberated child. I don't even remember it that well, but an amusing number of friends I've had since childhood have said that I was their first kiss, so. XD

First not-forcing-myself-on-someone-else kiss was when I was thirteen/fourteen, I think.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Mar 10, 2011)

Meowth said:


> ...for a moment I was wondering what the innuendo was there.


wait what

if you think i meant something else, get your mind out of the gutter


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 10, 2011)

Astral Fencer Aqua said:


> wait what
> 
> if you think i meant something else, get your mind out of the gutter


I misread it as "that's what she said".


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 10, 2011)

Meowth said:


> I misread it as "that's what she said".


Whoa
Even after I read this post it took a few times to not read it as that D:


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Mar 10, 2011)

Meowth said:


> I misread it as "that's what she said".


Ohh, haha, now that you mention it it IS rather easy to misread it that way.


----------



## Tomatochu (Mar 11, 2011)

This is horribly sad, but my first kiss was with.........



 my cousin

Shut the fuck up.


----------



## PK (Mar 11, 2011)

Tomatochu said:


> This is horribly sad, but my first kiss was with.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my god what

do I want to know


----------



## Tomatochu (Mar 11, 2011)

Doctor Whoof said:


> oh my god what
> 
> do I want to know


No, just know, it was stepdad's niece.


----------



## PK (Mar 11, 2011)

Tomatochu said:


> No, just know, it was stepdad's niece.


Oh, you're not _biological_ cousins? That's significantly less terrifying


----------



## Tomatochu (Mar 11, 2011)

Doctor Whoof said:


> Oh, you're not _biological_ cousins? That's significantly less terrifying


Scary thing is, I'm attracted to her.


----------



## PK (Mar 11, 2011)

Tomatochu said:


> Scary thing is, I'm attracted to her.


in my mind, if you're not actually biologically related, there's no problem. it's just a weird marriage thing


----------



## surskitty (Mar 11, 2011)

Eh, I just figure it's a westermarck effect thing.  If you're close to your cousins, it's creepy, but if you just see them sometimes ....


Answer to the title's pretty simple; hasn't happened yet and likely won't for some time.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Mar 12, 2011)

Cap'n Sofa said:


> I would tell you the story but I am unable to remember the future.


This is the best answer ever.

Hasn't happened yet. Though I like thinking about it. I have a few possible scenarios in mind...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 13, 2011)

I was eight, I think? Just with a friend. Then I got kissed by some guy when I was twelve because he was doing a dare (durr).

'Proper' kiss hasn't happened yet for a number of reasons, including 'Vlad is oblivious to social cues from fellow socially inept retards'


----------



## Zuu (Mar 14, 2011)

i think i was fourteen or fifteen.

wholeheartedly regret it.


----------

